# Bad News Racing sponsored Sonic racecar



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome video. Is that still the stock shifter?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes it is


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice video, wish there were some outside shots.

I think there should be a sonic subforum.


----------



## TimmyP (Jun 19, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it is


Yeah guess it just looks different without an interior. I have a 6MT in my Cruze just wish it was a little tighter and shorter. Is anyone making an aftermarket shifter yet?


----------

